#  4Y1A

## R7CA

4Y1A

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/un-4y1a

----------


## UW1WU

?

----------

UN7TX

----------


## UW1WU

> ,   .       ,      2     ! !


,    . 
1.  ,   QSL-   . 
2.   direct. 
3.    OQRS (online QSL request system -    QSL-) Club Log        DX, - , ,    -  , direct -  .    -                  .
, 73!

----------

ua3lls, UN7TX

----------

